# Volar Plate injury



## aluallen (Dec 2, 2009)

I need a dx code for a Volar Plate Injury 


I also am looking for a dx code for a TFCC Tear.  (triangular fibrocartilage complex tear)

Thanks,
Allison


----------



## srchance (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi aluallan. Have you considered icd-9 842.11 or 842.13 for the Volar Plate injury and 842.09 for the TFCC tear?

srchance


----------



## aluallen (Dec 3, 2009)

thank you so much!!  I appreciate you helping me.
Allison


----------



## bmanene (Sep 12, 2012)

*Cpc*

TFCC tear codes to 718.03.


----------



## Scottkuntz1 (Apr 11, 2013)

*TFCC tear*

TFCC tear would be better coded as 718.83.


----------

